# Cooler Master Seidon 120V Lüfteranordnung



## matteo92 (8. Juni 2014)

*Cooler Master Seidon 120V Lüfteranordnung*

Habe seit kurzem eine Seidon 120V Wakü am laufen. Temps kommen mir aber im Idle zu hoch vor (30-40 Grad)
 Den Stock Lüfter habe ich gegen einen Enermax TB Silence getauscht und so montiert das er die Wärme raus saugt. Ist die Lüfterinstallation so Optimal ?


----------



## Goyoma (8. Juni 2014)

Platziere ihn mal ins Innere, sodass er von da aus raussaugt und schaue die Temps erneut an.


----------



## Goyoma (8. Juni 2014)

Hat es geklappt?


----------



## Abductee (8. Juni 2014)

*AW: Cooler Master Seidon 120V Lüfteranordnung*

Ist das die gleiche Seidon die du mit 5V Pumpenspannung betreibst?


----------



## matteo92 (9. Juni 2014)

Temps habe  sich um 3-4 Grad verbessert.  Ja das ist die Pumpe die mit 5V läuft.  Hatte nun auch heute das Problem bei den abnormalen Sahara Temperaturen draussen, dass das ganze System richtig krass heiß wurde vorallem die Graka welche dann auch die Gehäuseseite komplett aufgeheizt hatt.  Habe nun mal ein wenig gebastelt und die Gaka von 81 auf 70 Grad unter last bekommen.  
Mit der Seidon bin ich aber nicht wirklich zufrieden.  Hätte niedrige Temps erwartet.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Blasen beide direkt auf die Graka und teilweise ins Gehäuse.


----------



## HardwarePumpe (9. Juni 2014)

*AW: Cooler Master Seidon 120V Lüfteranordnung*

Mein freund will sich die auch hohlen! Wie ist die Lautstärke von der Pumpe so?


----------

